# Brown and White Pigeon



## BILF (Jun 13, 2014)

Hi all,

I am new here and I live in southeastern Wisconsin. On my way to work this morning I saw a flock of pigeons around a farm like I always do. They were picking at the side of the road for gravel and such.

As I drove by they all got up to fly and I noticed (which I thought may be an albino Pigeon) flying in the middle of the group. I have never seen a pigeon this color before but had stark contrast of White and Brown Feathers.

*I was just wondering if this is a common bird for south eastern Wisconsin?*

It Looked very similar to this picture:


----------



## BILF (Jun 13, 2014)

bump - 

Anyone?


----------



## aarongreen123 (Jan 26, 2005)

it is possible that is a domestic pigeon that has mixed with a feral flock, this would not be the normal coloring of wild type pigeons. the pigeon you picture above is definitely domestic in nature.


----------



## GrLkLoft (Apr 30, 2012)

Does it have feathered feet like the photo?


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

BILF said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am new here and I live in southeastern Wisconsin. On my way to work this morning I saw a flock of pigeons around a farm like I always do. They were picking at the side of the road for gravel and such.
> 
> ...


Hello and welcome to PT
Thanx for showing interest in that bird.
Did you notice any band on that birds' leg? If yes then it might be a lost domestic one that might need your help.

There are some breeds of fancy pigeons that are capable of living freely as ferals if they escape or get lost. Pigeons come in various colors so that nothing can be said about their colors but its not that uncommon for a bird colored like that to live as feral.


----------

